# Article: Cornwall based Origin Coffee Roasters become Coffee Forums UK sponsors



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?341-Cornwall-based-Origin-Coffee-Roasters-become-Coffee-Forums-UK-sponsors


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2014)

Don't forget folks, that if you're a member or lurking as a Guest to this site, you will be entitled to 10% OFF Roasted and Green Coffee Beans once you've joined this forum.

Go here for the exclusive discount code specially created for all Home Coffee Roaster Hub members:

Coffee Spot Roasters passion is to explore the hidden 'sweet spot' of every Coffee Bean variety we encounter, producing truly the best quality roast coffee beans in East Sussex.


----------

